# Help ID please



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

:-?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

they are not "Zebra Obliquidens" in the first place, certainly not pure.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah, not a pure obliquidens for sure.


----------



## JL15219 (Jan 2, 2008)

Really I got them at petsmart they said that they were not hybrids...but its petsmart what should i expect.


----------



## smog (Mar 1, 2005)

Astatotilapia spp. Female from the look of it. I can say what species it is.


----------

